# Tds issues



## Planted Bows (5 Sep 2017)

Hi all,

I've recently started dosing the ei method as stated by the instructions.

I have sensitive shrimp in the tank I'm dosing and the tds is now at 700!! My CRS have been in tds for the last 6months around the 200mark. Should I reduce the amount of ml dose on the ei ferts or will this not make a difference?

Just stressing out that I will start to loose shrimp with such a high tds. All other water parameters are stable.

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (5 Sep 2017)

Just keep up with the water changes and you should be good as far as my understanding of ei goes

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## mow said (5 Sep 2017)

i have seen your tank looks like slow growing plants that is why the tds is not going down as these plants dont need to uptake allot of nutrients. Put more stem plants or lower the dosage in half if the tds creeps up dose less till your desired tds. My tank when i do water changes my tds is 200 and after i do my first dose i creeps up to 250 then goes down as the plants uptake the nutrients, After seven days of dosing fully i end up with tds of 300 - 310 and after another water change it comes back to 200.


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Sep 2017)

My understanding is that the whole shrimp / TDS stuff is a non issue.  I could be wrong but I was under the impression TDS is just the measure of _stuff_ in the water not what it is.  I believe people are equating TDS to hardness but it doesn't necessarily follow.

Found this which seems to be along the lines of how I understood it (you probably want advice from someone who actually knows about shrimp though as I managed to kill all the cherries I had  )


----------

